# Klaus Mäkelä



## Rogerx

It is official, Klaus Mäkelä is going to be the new Chief conductor at the Royal Concertgebouw orchestra .
Starts in 2027.
Sources, all newspapers Instagram - Twitter and Slippedisc 


https://slippedisc.com/2022/05/exclusive-concertgebouw-to-announce-chief-conductor/


----------



## bagpipers

Good to hear


----------



## Becca

That reflects poorly on Mäkelä's judgement ... consider the members of his current orchestras Oslo where he has been since the 2020 season on recently signed an extension, and Paris where he doesn't officially start until later this year ... which one of them will get unceremoniously dropped? Despite Amsterdam being 5 years in the future, it's not exactly an expression of ongoing confidence in his current commitments.


----------



## haziz

It is a slightly strange move by the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra. Are they still planning to fill the position for the next 5 years, or are the opting to go (chief) condctor-less for almost 10 years?!

If they do opt for somebody to fill the position in the interim, they have made it very clear to that person that they are only a stopgap hire.


----------



## Rogerx

It's official now, his title will be artistic partner.


----------



## distantprommer

Rogerx said:


> It's official now, his title will be artistic partner.


I am told that he will conduct about 4 concerts a season as Artistic Partner until he becomes Chief Conductor in 2027. After that he will conduct 12 concerts a season. Is it possible that the KCO expects/hopes Mäkelä will mature, in the interim, with the Bruckner / Mahler tradition that is so much a part of the KCO.


----------



## Becca

12 concerts per season ... not exactly a resounding commitment


----------



## Rogerx

distantprommer said:


> I am told that he will conduct about 4 concerts a season as Artistic Partner until he becomes Chief Conductor in 2027. After that he will conduct 12 concerts a season. Is it possible that the KCO expects/hopes Mäkelä will mature, in the interim, with the Bruckner / Mahler tradition that is so much a part of the KCO.


He was interviewed on National television last night, haven't seen it yet, will report back . Newspapers coming also later. But I saw one very long time member from the orchestra , who is over the moon he's coming .


----------

